# kde-env blokuje nieznany pakiet ? WTF ?

## Nomen

Hello

Mam taki oto problem, podczas emerge -uDN world dostaję taki oto komunikat:

```
Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the kde-base/kde-env package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Daję emerge -pvt kde-env i nie wykrywa żadnego blokersa.

Usunąłęm  kde-env po czym dałem emerge -uDN world i znowu dostaję komunikat o blokowaniu:

```
Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the kde-base/kde-env package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Najgorsze jest to ,że nie wiem co to za pakiet jest blokowany przez kde-env bo jak widać na załączonym obrazku portage wypisuje tylko ,że kde-env package conflicts with "another" package

Jak mam sprawdzić kim jest ren another ??  :Smile: [/b]

EDIT:

Dobra znalazłem blokersra poprzez emerge -upvtDN world.

Jest nim  pakiet >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2. Trochę to dziwne...

----------

## noobah

```
emerge -uDNpv
```

 powinno dać odpowiedź na twoje problemy, ewenualnie dorzuć |less , jeżeli masz dużo paczek do emergowania.

:EDIT:

 :Cool:  spóźniłem się   :Wink: 

----------

## Nomen

Dobra znalazłem blokersra poprzez emerge -upvtDN world.

Jest nim  pakiet >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2. Trochę to dziwne...

----------

## Kajan

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Dobra znalazłem blokersra poprzez emerge -upvtDN world.
> 
> Jest nim  pakiet >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2. Trochę to dziwne...

 

Od teraz kde-env wchodzi w skład kdelibs wiec możesz wywalić kde-env i przeinstalować kdelibs.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Nomen

Niestety nic to niedaje wywaliłem kde-env i probowałem zupgradeować kdelibs.

Nadal wywalało, że jest blokowane przez kde-env.

Na razie zamaskowałem =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2, robię emerge -uDN world , potem dam revdep-rebuild i ewentualnie spróbuję odmaskować kdelibs i jeszcze raz spróbować upgrade'a.

----------

## akroplas

ciekawe  :Wink:  jak po emerge -C kde-env twoje portage nadal twierdzi ze ten pakiet jest w systemie to cos z nim nie tak ;(

----------

## kfiaciarka

Nie o to chodzi:) dajcie sobie 

```
equery d kde-env 
```

.... długa lista co?  :Smile:  trzeba by to wywalic, zainstalowac kdelibs najnowsze i ponownie tamto zainstalowac :/ Ja sobie odpuściłem póki co:)

----------

## Yatmai

Ej, to ja jestem od szerzenia herezji  :Razz:  Miałem taki problem, to wywaliłem kde-env i upgrade'owałem kdelibs.... Wszystko śmiga bez konieczności reemergowania czegokolwiek  :Smile: 

----------

## Nomen

 *akroplas wrote:*   

> ciekawe  jak po emerge -C kde-env twoje portage nadal twierdzi ze ten pakiet jest w systemie to cos z nim nie tak ;(

 

Hmm

Po wywaleniu kde-env dalem emerge -pvt kdelibs i wywaliło mi:

```
These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 (is blocking kde-base/kde-env-3-r4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde-env (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2)

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 [3.5.4-r1] USE="alsa arts cups spell ssl -acl -debug -doc -fam -jpeg2k -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -kdenewldflags -kerberos -legacyssl -lua% -noutempter -openexr -tiff -xinerama -zeroconf"  35 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  kde-base/kde-env-3-r4  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 35 kB
```

Jak widać kde-env nadal jest w zależnościach kdelibs

----------

## akroplas

hmm.. jaka wersja portage[ u mnie?  2.1.2_pre1-r1],bo w ebuildzie jest wyraznie "!" przed kde-base/kde-env... 

@Nomen : zsyncuj, zobacz czy sie cos nie zmienilo, a jak nie, to sprobuj z portage nowym(jezlei go juz nie masz)

----------

## Odinist

Widocznie tylko na Twoim gentoo   :Cool: 

A kde-env usuniete na pewno? :>

----------

## crocop

Dziwne, u mnie emerge --unmerge kde-env potem emerge -uD world i wszystkow jak najlepszym porzadku. Moze naprawde nie usunales tego kde-env,daj 

```
emerge -s kde-env 
```

i sprawdz czy na pewno masz:

```

*  kde-base/kde-env

      Latest version available: 3-r4

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 0 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Sets up some env.d files for KDE

      License:       GPL-2

```

od raku: ort.

----------

## Nomen

 *crocop wrote:*   

> Dziwne, u mnie emerge --unmerge kde-env potem emerge -uD world i wszystkow jak najlepszym porzadku. Moze naprawde nie usunales tego kde-env,daj

 

No bez przesady... 

             Jeszcze potrafię usunąć pakiet 

Przeczytaj posta wyżej a zobaczysz co potrage wypluło

----------

## rsirojc

Tez mam ten sam problem. Tymczasowo poradzilem w ten sposob:

```
echo ">=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2" >> /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask
```

Jak narazie nic nie unemerguje ... moze cos lepszego sie wymysli  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

RS

----------

## Nomen

O zamaskowaniu tego pakietu również wspomniałem ....

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## blazeu

Same here... Chcialem sobie dzisiaj zainstalowac kde, robie emerge kde a tu mi blokuja sie dwa pakiety nawzajem... :> Jak dam emerge kde-env to mu zadna blokada nie wyskakuje. A na forum zagranicznym nic nie znalazlem (ale tez i nie szukalem zbyt gleboko).

----------

## kfiaciarka

NO to jak w końcu? Mam najnowsze portage, ale i tak kde-env chce sie instalowac:/ Nie chce blokowac sobie kdelibs, a jak dam --nodeps to pewnie use nie chwyci:/

----------

## w.tabin

 *blazeu wrote:*   

> Jak dam emerge kde-env to mu zadna blokada nie wyskakuje. A na forum zagranicznym nic nie znalazlem (ale tez i nie szukalem zbyt gleboko).

 

Zobacz ten wątek.

U mnie wystarczyło usunąć 

```
emerge -C kde-env
```

 i nowe kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 zostało odblokowane.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## kfiaciarka

```

test konrad # emerge -C kde-env

 kde-base/kde-env

    selected: 3-r4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Unmerging kde-base/kde-env-3-r4...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

<<<        obj /etc/env.d/99kde-env

--- cfgpro dir /etc

--- !empty dir /etc/env.d

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

test konrad # rm .re

.realplayerrc   .recently-used

test konrad # rm .re

.realplayerrc   .recently-used

test konrad # revdep-rebuild

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... Nothing to rebuild

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.

test konrad # emerge -av kdelibs

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies     ... done!

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde-env (is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2)

[blocks B     ] >=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 (is blocking kde-base/kde-env-3-r4)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r4  0 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.4-r2 [3.5.4-r1] USE="acl alsa cups jpeg2k kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility openexr ssl tiff -arts -debug -doc -fam -kdenewldflags -kerberos -legacyssl -lua% -noutempter -spell* -xinerama -zeroconf" 15,123 kB

Total size of downloads: 15,123 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

No i co ja źle robie?

----------

## milu

Nie wygląda żebyś coś źle robił.

Kiedyś z innym pakietem miałem podobną sytuację. Wywaliłem pierwszy a drugi chyba instalowałem z opcją --no-deps i poszło. Może warto spróbowac? W razie czego póki możesz zrób sobie paczkę backupową za pomocą quickpkg.

Btw. w takim przypadku lepiej jednak używać --one-shot żeby nie robił się śmietnik w world.

----------

## kfiaciarka

milu,

nic to nie dało, tzn z nodeps kdelbs sie zaktulizowalo, ale kde-env jak B tak jest:) W końcu sie wkurzyłem i w ebuildzie wywaliłem !kde-env  :Smile:  i poszło.

----------

## milu

Trochę dziwny ten problem bo wczoraj przy aktualizacji jednego komputera wyskoczył mi B z powodu kde-env ale emerge -C kde-env && emerge -auDv world mi go zainstalowało poprawnie. Nie miałem żadnych kłopotów z tym.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Przyznaje sie do błędu... znalazłem chyba przyczyne i do tego problem ze skompilowanie kde-i18n , otóż w overlayu siedział sobie plik kde.eclass co miał tylko dawac USE dla kde: kdehiddenvidibility i kdenewldflags:) A sie okazało ze syfił bardziej  :Smile: 

----------

## lorebett

Hi,

I have the same problem and couldn't solve it, but I don't speak Polish   :Smile: 

could please someone summarize the solution (if found)?

thanks in advance

----------

## kfiaciarka

emerge -C kde-env and emerge kdelibs  :Smile:  If you have any kde.eclass file in your portage overlay delete it first  :Smile: 

----------

## lorebett

Thanks a lot!   :Very Happy: 

I actually managed to get rid of the problem by unmerging kde packages that were useless for me, in particular games.  Having done that the problem went away.

Again, thanks all the same!

----------

## lorebett

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> emerge -C kde-env and emerge kdelibs  If you have any kde.eclass file in your portage overlay delete it first 

 

Thanks for your answer and translation   :Smile: 

actually I solved by unmerging some kde components I didn't need (kdepim, kdegames, etc...) thus unmerging also the meta package kde.

Now, I have to re-emerge the whole world, due to gcc upgrading.

----------

